# Was beisst im Ijsselmeer?



## Nils (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein großes Problem: ich fahre nächste Woche nach Holland(Makkum)
und möchte dort natürlich im Ijsselmeer Angeln, nur weiss ich nicht was dort beisst. Bitte helft mir,

Nils


----------



## Killerwels (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Was beisst im Ijsselmeer?*

Fische??? |uhoh:  #t  :q


----------



## leuchtturm (24. März 2005)

*AW: Was beisst im Ijsselmeer?*

Hallo Nils, 

ich bin übernächste Woche in Lelystad und natürlich auch auf dem Ijsselmeer. 
Leider ist ja hier nicht viel geschrieben woden... warst Du denn erfolgreich im letzten Jahr?

Ich werde aber nochmals einen Beitrag unter Holland einstellen.


----------

